
The Arabic-Afrikaans Tradition of the Cape - jasonmp85
http://chimurengachronic.co.za/writing-the-city-in-a-different-script/
======
guard-of-terra
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belarusian_Arabic_alphabet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belarusian_Arabic_alphabet)

It turns out some muslim tatars settled in Belarus and were happily writing
ruthenian (aka old belorussian, aka old western russian) in arabic script,
even introduced some extra letters.

------
shakil
Urdu is similar, where the Persian/Arabic script was adopted to write
Hindustani, the prevalent spoken language of north/central India. Its
beginning to fall into disuse in India but is the national language of
Pakistan.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urdu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urdu)

------
smanatstpete
This is very similar to Arwi when the Arab moors migrated to Tamil Nadu and
Sri lanka. They wrote Tamil in Arabic script. It still gets taught at mosques
in Tamil Nadu though no uses it any more.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arwi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arwi)

------
nikhilarundesai
Another example is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiao'erjing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiao'erjing),
used for Mandarin Chinese and other Sinitic languages.

------
rokhayakebe
I am from Senegal, I have seen it a few times when I was younger.

But no worries, we have now changed the Arabic to Roman letters to write our
own language since we still do not have our own (popular) alphabet. Same
difference.

------
__z
Another
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arebica](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arebica)
used for the Bosnian language.

------
mulligan
Likewise, for Spanish
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljamiado](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljamiado)

